

Using CSS :visited to steal your history (again, zzzz...) - gprasanth
http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/yahh/
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;seclists.org&#x2F;fulldisclosure&#x2F;2013&#x2F;May&#x2F;13
======
gprasanth
[http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2013/May/13](http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2013/May/13)

